# my galapagos and aldabras



## alexch (Aug 16, 2010)

As requested by some other forum member I am posting some pics of my galapagos and aldabra
rgs
Alex (switzerland)

and another one..

and another one..

and have a look at what is jumping down from tree (red circle) on this other pic


----------



## HarleyK (Aug 16, 2010)

Wow do those squirrels ever bug your torts


----------



## EarthUponWater (Aug 16, 2010)

I've wanted a galapagos for a long time. Unfortunately, unless I want to get rid of everything in my house and sleep on the ceiling, I won't be able to have one until I move into a large house. Even then, I have to wait until I own the house and am willing to give up my entire yard. I wonder how they would do with Colorado, USA winters...

Your torts are beautiful!


----------



## Missy (Aug 16, 2010)

Wow, beautiful. It is so hard to believe those small fences keep then in. My Sulcata would be out in know time. Thank you for sharing your wonderful creatures


----------



## spikethebest (Aug 16, 2010)

nice pics. thanks for posting!!


----------



## hali (Aug 16, 2010)

fab pics


----------



## TortieGal (Aug 17, 2010)

Wow, how cool. I two am amazed that fence keeps them in. The second pic is upside down.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 17, 2010)

Wonderful group of tortoises. You are so lucky to have them.

We used to raise Welsh Terriers in the '60's. Great little doggies!! I have fond memories.


----------



## prancingbee (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks for posting! They're very nice and cute dog too


----------



## Laura (Aug 17, 2010)

Can you post more pics.  enclosures, heated winter area.. 
I want more ideas!!!


----------



## teshadog (Aug 17, 2010)

I wish I could live long enough to have a big tortoise!
As requested by some other forum member I am posting some pics of my galapagos and aldabra
rgs
Alex (switzerland)

and another one..

and another one..

and have a look at what is jumping down from tree (red circle) on this other pic




[/quote]



I wish I could live long enough to have a large tortoise!


----------



## LadyGreek (Aug 18, 2010)

I'm loving the pics of your BIG Torts!!! Thanks for posting them!!! Now you have made a lot of our Torts look like Peewee Torts. Haha!


----------



## terryo (Aug 18, 2010)

What great pictures! Thank you for sharing them.


----------



## kfb (Aug 19, 2010)

WOW!! They are so cool! Someday when we move to our 80 acres I would love to have some huge Torts roaming around. Thanks for sharing your pics. Cut Dog too!


----------



## Isa (Aug 21, 2010)

Beautiful pics  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## gyang333 (Aug 22, 2010)

Probably wrong place to post this question, but I guess this can be addressed to you in particular alexch. But where do people/where did you get your galapagos tortoises? I thought they were protected from trade?


----------



## ekm5015 (Aug 22, 2010)

gyang333 said:


> Probably wrong place to post this question, but I guess this can be addressed to you in particular alexch. But where do people/where did you get your galapagos tortoises? I thought they were protected from trade?



You can get one for about $20,000 if you can find a breeder.


----------

